# 40% Gefälle in Hamburg



## Wraith (7. April 2004)

Da soll nochmal einer sagen, daß der Asphalt in Bramfeld, Steilshoop, Sasel, Poppenbüttel und die Ecke nichts zu bieten haben. Ha, weit mehr als die Harburger Berge.
40% Gefälle hatte ich heute - und mein HAC lügt diesbzgl. nicht.


----------



## DH-dooom (7. April 2004)

Lass mich raten: du bist ne Parkhausausfahrt runter gefahren und hast dabei noch nen stoopie gemacht oder?  
nein mal ehrlich.. sogar in Flensburg gibt es sausteile straßen.. bin da 1x mim Fahrrad gewesen, und nach 60 MEtern bergauf war ich platt und musste weiterschieben!
gruz Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (7. April 2004)

DH-dooom schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich raten: du bist ne Parkhausausfahrt runter gefahren und hast dabei noch nen stoopie gemacht oder?


Hehe, ne gute Idee. Das sollte ich wirklich mal machen... 




			
				DH-dooom schrieb:
			
		

> nein mal ehrlich.. sogar in Flensburg gibt es sausteile straßen.. bin da 1x mim Fahrrad gewesen, und nach 60 MEtern bergauf war ich platt und musste weiterschieben!
> gruz Julian


Aber 40 Prozent?
Ich kenne sowas nur aus dem Bergischen, wo ich öfters bin. Da sehen 40% Gefälle aber weitaus anders aus. Zumal der HAC nicht die Werte sofort speichert, sondern wohl in Intervallen.

Andererseits hat das auch was Gutes. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens sagen, dass die Fahrer der Harburger Berge Luschen sind (jetzt gleich hagelt es wieder... ). Die sollen erstmal meine Hausstrecke fahren...


----------



## Sil (7. April 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, ne gute Idee. Das sollte ich wirklich mal machen...
> 
> 
> Aber 40 Prozent?
> ...



Wo und wann??? das will ich sehen...äh...fahren! Zufällig morgen vormittag Zeit für ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Wraith (7. April 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Wo und wann??? das will ich sehen...äh...fahren! Zufällig morgen vormittag Zeit für ne kleine Runde?


An wann hattest Du denn gedacht und vorallem wie lange?


----------



## Rote-Locke (7. April 2004)

DH-dooom schrieb:
			
		

> sogar in Flensburg gibt es sausteile straßen.. bin da 1x mim Fahrrad gewesen, und nach 60 MEtern bergauf war ich platt und musste weiterschieben!
> gruz Julian




Haaaaaaa Moiiin,

dazu kann ich nur folgendes sagen: link

hr hr Flensburg rockt diesbezüglich echt, in Norddeutschland die besten "City DH Strecken" zwar kurz aber knackig.

Erstma!


----------



## Sil (7. April 2004)

Maximal 2h, ich fahre abends noch nach Timmendorf zum Nightride... und wann? Ich bin flexibel, morgen frei!!!!!

Nur ab 16:30 muß ich aufe Bahn!


----------



## Sil (7. April 2004)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Haaaaaaa Moiiin,
> 
> dazu kann ich nur folgendes sagen: link
> 
> ...



Sieht nicht schlecht aus ;-)


----------



## Wraith (7. April 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Maximal 2h, ich fahre abends noch nach Timmendorf zum Nightride... und wann? Ich bin flexibel, morgen frei!!!!!
> 
> Nur ab 16:30 muß ich aufe Bahn!


2 Stunden hört sich gut an.
Dann sach' doch mal an, wo Du fahren willst, wann und wo wir uns treffen sollen...


----------



## Edith L. (8. April 2004)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> hr hr Flensburg rockt diesbezüglich echt, in Norddeutschland die besten "City DH Strecken" zwar kurz aber knackig.



Flensburch hat auch *unerwartet* schöne cc-Trails oben an der Steilküste (!) der Förde lang! Konnte es ja kaum glauben!

Und in der Stadt ist es teilweise wirklich steil!

Eddie


----------



## Rote-Locke (8. April 2004)

wenn wir jetzt noch Maritimes Klima in mediteraner und nicht in arktischer Qualität hätten wär alles perfekt.  

Erstma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (8. April 2004)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir jetzt noch Maritimes Klima in mediteraner und nicht in arktischer Qualität hätten wär alles perfekt.


 Dann sach' ma bescheid wenn die Palmen an der Förde sprießen, dann komm' ich sicher auch mal auf 'ne Flasche Bölkstoff vobei 

Freie Bahn mit Marzipan


----------



## marewo (8. April 2004)

Moin Rabbit,
du sprichst von 40%Gefälle, das bedeutet, du bist da runter gefahren und nicht rauf, oder  
Aber damit ich ne Vorstellung von 40% hab, entspricht dies in etwa die Steigung der Kieskuhle, dort wo im Winter immer Schlitten gefahren wird, oder eher die Steigung hinauf zum Reiherberg (rechts) dort wo mal der Ski-Lift war.

Gruß Marewo


----------



## marewo (8. April 2004)

sehe gerade war ja nicht Rabbit sondern wraith.

Die Fragen bzgl wieviel ist 40% bleiben allerdings

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Wraith (9. April 2004)

marewo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Rabbit,
> du sprichst von 40%Gefälle, das bedeutet, du bist da runter gefahren und nicht rauf, oder
> Aber damit ich ne Vorstellung von 40% hab, entspricht dies in etwa die Steigung der Kieskuhle, dort wo im Winter immer Schlitten gefahren wird, oder eher die Steigung hinauf zum Reiherberg (rechts) dort wo mal der Ski-Lift war.
> 
> Gruß Marewo


Tja, weder die Kieskuhle, noch den Reiherberg kenne ich. Da werde ich Dich wohl keine entsprechende Antwort geben können, sorry.


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2004)

Tach zusammen,

mein Heimatrevier ist das Bergisch Land in NRW.

Also 40% Gefälle bedeutet, dass ich 40 m Höhendifferenz bei einer Strecke von 100 m in der Ebene zurücklege. Die Fahrtstrecke ist dann Wurzel aus ((40 m)² + (100 m)²).

Ein Gefälle von z.B. 45 Grad entspricht einem Gefälle von 100%, weil ich z.B. 100 m Höhendifferenz bei einer Strecke von 100m in der Ebene zurücklege. Die Fahrtstrecke ist ca. 141 m.

Wenn Ihr öfter mal 45 Grad (oder mehr) Downhills / Uphills Euch wünscht, dann besucht doch mal die anderen Bundesländer in Richtung Süden.

Weiterhin viel Spass

wünscht Euch Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich hatte leider heute morgen keine Zeit mehr, da der Hund raus wollte, deshalb folgt der Nachtrag erst jetzt:

Steigung	oder Gefälle in
%          Grad (360)
5 ....	1,43
10 ...	2,87
15 ...	4,31
20 ...	5,77
25 ...	7,24
30 ...	8,73
40 ...	11,79
50 ...	15,00
60 ...	18,43
70 ...	22,21
80 ...	26,57
90 ...	32,08
100 ..	45,00

Eisenbahnstrecken sollten m.W. nicht mehr als 4% Steigung besitzen. Pässe nicht mehr als 25 - 30% (?).

40 % Gefälle entspricht also gerade -11,79 Grad, oder z.B. 40 m Höhendifferenz bei einer zurückgelegten Fahrtstrecke von 107,7 m (bzw. 100 m in der Ebene).

Die Einladung ist Bergisch Land steht immer noch. Werde demnächst wieder Touren zwischen 40 und 70 km bei ca 500 bis 1.500 hm anbieten.

Vielleicht trifft mann/frau sich ja mal?!

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

